# OWL "Striper Attack"  Lake Lanier



## cherokee charlie (Apr 9, 2017)

Fun!  And you ask if it was fun?  If a barrel of monkeys can be fun a fishing trip on Lake Lanier can be a hoot.  And it was.  Names escape me but as I understand it I came in second with a 10 lb. striper and someone beat me out of the running with an 18 pounder.  If he had as much trouble as I did then he went home very tired.  (someone please help me with his name and those who caught fish)  One of our attendees caught one as soon as he left the dock.

Many thanks to those who volunteered their boats, time and I know it cost them money.  God has a way of blessing those that help.  None of this, as you know, could not be possible without the help of many.  My heart goes out to those people.  All I can say is---THANKS.

Thanks goes out to Robert, our Captain, who made it possible for me to catch the largest fish I have ever landed.  What a thrill.

Jim West attended and assisted me with my needs.  He is a true friend.

Thanks to Tim and Amie for all you do-----for us.

It is for sure that I will be there next year.


Cherokee Charlie


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 10, 2017)

It was great to have you this year!


----------



## cherokee charlie (Apr 10, 2017)

*Striper Attack*

The pleasure was all mine.


----------

